# Too much of a good thing???



## shannont (Jan 18, 2015)

I have what I think is a terrific recipe for stuffed "baked" jalapenos. I decided today to wrap them in bacon and smoke it - hence ABT.  I smoked using pecan its what I had and wow it was too smoky and the bacon overpowered everything else.

I smoked for 1 hour at 250 to ensure my bacon was cooked.  I'm not sure what went wrong but it was definitely a miss instead of amazing. 

The jalapeno recipe:

Jimmy Dean sausage

Cream Cheese

Onion powder

Garlic powder

Worcestershire sauce

Cheddar Cheese

Parmesan Cheese

Was it the wood/smoke? Sausage and Bacon? I'm at a loss any comments are welcome.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2015)

shannont said:


> I have what I think is a terrific recipe for stuffed "baked" jalapenos. I decided today to wrap them in bacon and smoke it - hence ABT.  I smoked using pecan its what I had and wow it was too smoky and the bacon overpowered everything else.
> 
> I smoked for 1 hour at 250 to ensure my bacon was cooked.  I'm not sure what went wrong but it was definitely a miss instead of amazing.
> 
> ...


99% chance the smoke was billowing white smoke & too much of it.

If you got too much smoke in only one hour, it was too heavy (thick).

Many hours of light smoke is a good thing. TBS

Heavy smoke for even a short time can be a bad thing!!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Jan 19, 2015)

You didn't say what part of it you didn't like. That would help to narrow down what it is. As Bear said above my first guess would be bad smoke.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## shannont (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks! It was the smoke it was so heavy that it overpowered EVERYTHING.  I will take the temp down on my next attempt/


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2015)

shannont said:


> Thanks! It was the smoke it was so heavy that it overpowered EVERYTHING.  I will take the temp down on my next attempt/


Glad you have it figured out and going your way now.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2015)

shannont said:


> Thanks! It was the smoke it was so heavy that it overpowered EVERYTHING.  I will take the temp down on my next attempt/


I don't know what kind of smoker you have, but if the smoke was too thick, lowering your heat isn't as important as cutting the thick smoke down to light smoke----TBS---TBS---TBS.

Bear


----------

